# div scroller



## wo0zy (11. Februar 2002)

hi,

also ich bruache einen div scroller, so einen wo man entweder eine scrollbar hat(wäre am besten) oder wo man buttons hat.
aber dieser scroller soll das ganze horizontal scrollen. weiss jemand wo ich so ein teil finden kann??

thx im voraus!


----------



## c00kie (12. Februar 2002)

meinst du sowas:

<div id="Layer1" style="position:absolute; left:10; top:10; width:200; height:200; z-index:1; overflow: auto" align="left" class="text">
hier kommt inhalt
</div>

die scrollbalken kommen automatisch sobald die width oder/und height überschritten wird, und je nachdem horizontal vertikal oder beides


----------



## wo0zy (12. Februar 2002)

nee, sowas wie ich jetzt auch habe, http://www.woozygrafix.com nur halt wagerecht


----------



## c00kie (12. Februar 2002)

hät ja sein können . musst dass dann wohl mit java machen


----------



## wo0zy (12. Februar 2002)

naja mit javascript, aber son scheiss ding muss man erstmal finden wenn man zu blöd is das selber zu proggen


----------



## braindad (12. Februar 2002)

[augen auf]
ich verweise auf diesen thread >>clickme<<. besonders der zweite link/scroller ist gut und leicht
[/augen auf]


----------

